# Best snowboard boots for $150?



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

so my lying father is making me pay for my new snowboard boots so i think now i will got find out my size then buy online unless the shop is having a good sale. i'm a size 12 and i am flat footed. i shred freestyle.

i'm going to start researching right after i post this so gimme a heads up if theres anything i should look into! 
how are those heat moldable footliners?


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Buy something from last season for half off. Then you can get rapage boots for like 120 at the least!

Ok, when it comes to boots, its all about how stiff you want them. This is all considering your going to buy a rapage boot anyways on sale (unused, thats the beauty of after season sales). First thing is to only focus on how stiff you want the boot to be at first comfortable to your foot. Just make a list of boots that interest you. From there, go try them on at your local shop if they have them, and decide which ones are most comfortable for you to wear. Heres a generic list of your boot flex and what their dominantly designed for.

Park= Soft boot
Freeriding= mildly stiff boot / stiffer boot (depending on how intense of a speed demon you are)
Allmountain= mildly stiff boot
Powder and racing = stiff boot

Just take that into consideration and then you will have many options availible to you. Most boots in the same flex category and at the same price range (give or take 30 dollars for new boots) will all *perform* almost identically. Its just your choice on which ones are most *comfortable* for your foot at that point.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

im a firm believer of craigslist...check it out within your area u never know what you'll find....and like it was mentioned def last years stuff will be cheaper


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Filtered by price and size for your viewing pleasure...

Mens Snowboard Boots

Mens Snowboard Boots

Remember, Snowboards.net matches out-the-door prices


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

Save on Snowboard Boots - Mens Boot Snowboarding Gear $120 - $139

http://www.the-house.com/snbo-by-si...&refine.price=140.00+-+159.99&itemsperpage=40 $140- $159

change the price around if you want


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

haha waht! is that ur store, i knew that logo looked familiar, i usually buy from dogfunk but well if im talking to a ownnerrrrr:dunno:




Leo said:


> Filtered by price and size for your viewing pleasure...
> 
> Mens Snowboard Boots
> 
> ...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Bizzman said:


> haha waht! is that ur store, i knew that logo looked familiar, i usually buy from dogfunk but well if im talking to a ownnerrrrr:dunno:


Not an owner. Just a humble employee in the product placement department 

I'm here as a fellow snowboarder and it's just happenstance that I work for a snowboard company. I actually didn't realize that we sold snowboards when I saw the job listing. I applied then researched and found out about the awesomeness ahead :thumbsup:

Keep shopping at dogfunk if you're happy with them. I don't make any sort of commission or even get a pat on the back for selling anything. I'm here to give and receive advice, to chat and debate, to offer up any deals we have, and to have fun 

If we have an unbeatable offer, great! If not, then I hope someone else does so you can go shred with a smile


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Well if you are looking for new from a shop then have a look at the ThirtyTwo Prion. I just got a pair since I am getting back into riding but didn't want to spend a ton of money. They really seem nice thus far.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Take your $150 budget and set aside $50 for inserts for your flat feet. Superfeet, Sole(what I use), and Remind seem to be mentioned here often.

Thank me later


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thanks guys. i'm going to the shop tomorrow and i'll look around. but my budget like depleted to 80ish because my dad is going to buy them now. i wish i could buy online, though. they don't carry much, more like burton, k2 and airwalk. 

i was hoping it score some rome timberlines, but oh well.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

redlude, isn't that what the moldable liner is for?
my socks have built in arch support too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

keep an eye out on brociety or whiskeymilitia. Lots of recent deals on boots.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i know, almost got some jeremy jones boots the other day from sac for 99


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> redlude, isn't that what the moldable liner is for?
> my socks have built in arch support too.


A moldable liner will have little to no effect on support for the bottom of your foot. All boots and liners I've seen have a flat bottom. That way there is a nice platform to put what ever footbed you want in.


----------

